# GT: Toronto Raptors @ Orlando Magic (4.1.09)



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*@*









*Projected Starters*

C: Dwight Howard/Andrea Bargnani
PF: Rashard Lewis/Chris Bosh
SF: Hedo Turkoglu/Shawn Marion
SG: Courtney Lee/Anthony Parker
PG: Rafer "Skip" Alston/Jose Calderon

*Key Players*

*Magic:*










*Raptors:*










*Marquee Matchup*









*vs* 










Just keep feeding the beast tonight and we should get a win. 



:cheers:

*GO* *MAGIC*​


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

This game has been sloppy as hell, and I just heard Matt Goukas say that the Magic are 2-9 on April 1st. I don't have a good feeling about this game, this feels like one of those games where the Magic come out lacking poise and focus and let one slip away.

Lets hope that's not the case, and get this W. 

- That 2nd foul on Howard was an awful call.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Magic down 7..

It seems as though they're just running up and down the floor with no purpose. Like they're just going with the flow...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Anthony Johnson out there trying to ruin any momentum jacking up a contested shot with 16+ seconds on the shot clock. Magic get the ball back and Hedo with the AND 1! YESHH!:clap:


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Bad foul call on Pietrus...Dwight fouled by Joey Graham, and the shot should've COUNTED.:azdaja:& Yes. I'm talking to myself in this thread. :lol:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, im right here but i'm back & forth between the McD's game. Barg's just fouled out tho n it looks like Dwight is goin for 40 tonight! We better win this ****!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

MP! good rip


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell of a game.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

****ing Bosh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...great look by Rashard Lewis to tie the game but he missed.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

This is why we aren't legit contenders for a championship..

Not because we lost this game, but the way we lost it. Just a horrid effort by the Magic.

God I hate Hedo.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

That was a fluke shot by Bosh. The Raptors played horrible down the stretch (as they've done all season), Rashard Lewis wasn't even guarded at the end.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Once again, the talk will continue about jump shooting teams being legit contenders.


----------

